
Social bookmarking sites better at search than google? - bootload
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/are_social_book.php
======
Tichy
I don't think Google had the superior results for the cited queries. Sure,
they had the official page for the product first, and the wikipedia entry
second. But are those really the most useful web pages about those products? I
am not so sure - I don't count the Wikipedia article because it seems to me
people might just go to Wikipedia directly, they don't need a search engine
for that.

